# CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO MAKE MY LAVENDER SOAP BLUE



## longlasting (May 11, 2011)

I'm making all natural cold prosess soap. My next batch is going to be lavender. How do you get that nice color blue. I've tested alkanet root powder but it turns my test batch black. How do you make your soap blue..

Thank you


----------



## soapbuddy (May 11, 2011)

Naturally, blue chamomille will, but it's pricey. Otherwise ultramaring blue will give you blue.


----------



## Sezzah (Aug 5, 2011)

alkanet as far as i know works on the pH that determines the colour it turns out. Maybe try changing the recipe slightly? test the pH as you go along and see how it goes. Im sure the net if you google will give you ideas on if you need to go higher or lower on pH to get what you want.

Id be interested how it goes, thats my next batch.... including the alkanet.
I can let you know how it turns out when i get around to it.


----------



## lsg (Aug 5, 2011)

The blue color of chamomile fades over time.  I am not a fan of chamomile either, as I think it stinks.  That is just my opinion, but I wouldn't want to ruin the fragrance of lavender soap by adding chamomile and you would have to add quite a bit to get a good blue color.  As I said, the blue color fades over time or it did with the soap I used it in.  I do use chamomile with other e.o.s in formulas for aromatherapy.  Most of these recipes don't call for using very much, so it is more feasible to save expensive chamomile for that type of preparation.
Ultramarine blue would be a good choice for a stable blue for soap.  I have used it in swirling and the blue is still crisp and clear.


----------



## MissMori (Aug 9, 2011)

I've heard of indigo and woad being used in soap for a blue hue.

How much alkanet are you using?  I infuse my alkanet in olive oil, strain and use at a rate of 15% of total oils.  If I have 100g of oils in my batch, 15g will be the infused oil.  

For the infusion, I use 1 tablespoon to 4oz olive oil.  The final color will be in the purple/lavender/violet range.


----------



## longlasting (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all for responding to my post. Sorry to say no one came close to the ansaw I was looking for. I've been there & done it all.. Maybe I should have been clear. I make CP soaps. I use in All my soap recipes vegetable oils  7 oils  2 butter  all ingredients are 75% organic with EO'S Not FO's...Before trace my batch color is a light brown on the yellow green side...I would like to get this lavender batch blue...

Thanks 
Longlasting  8)


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 10, 2011)

longlasting said:
			
		

> Thank you all for responding to my post. Sorry to say no one came close to the ansaw I was looking for. I've been there & done it all.. Maybe I should have been clear. I make CP soaps. I use in All my soap recipes vegetable oils  7 oils  2 butter  all ingredients are 75% organic with EO'S Not FO's...Before trace my batch color is a light brown on the yellow green side...I would like to get this lavender batch blue...
> 
> Thanks
> Longlasting  8)



Use titanium dioxide to get your soap white first, then add the alkanet, and you will have blue soap


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 10, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> longlasting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My alkanet CP soap turned purple instead.


----------



## MissMori (Aug 10, 2011)

Being that your soap base is light brown to yellow/green, you have to do something to counteract that before you can get a true blue.  Using titanium dioxide will do the trick.  Alternatively, use A LOT of whatever (fd&c, ultramarine blue, woad, indigo) to get to a blue.

Only other option is reformulating your base using oils that are white or crystal clear (coconut, pko, refined or bleached cocoa butter/shea butter, macadamia nut oil come to mind.)


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

I've also soaked lavender buds and made a tea and used the water to get the blue coloring.  Plus the natural scent of lavender.


----------

